# looking for racehorse??



## ivandenisovich10 (12 November 2011)

Hi just a post to see if anyone knows where pippas prodigy has gone to? I know her old trainer I used to work for him but he was very vauge as to where she went. Only info I know is he said a girl in newbury who rehabs racers!!? Anyone help?


----------



## ivandenisovich10 (22 November 2011)

Anyone know where she is? She is about 16h2 with the tinyest bit of white under her forlock she's has a large boney lump on her off side hock from birth. I've tried all normal avenues of finding her. Does anyone on here own her now?


----------



## dididnt (12 September 2012)

Hi Lovely! Your friend Pippa now belongs to us. She is  avery sweet mare and we hope she will be with us for life. She will be hunting and hacking and maybe some classical dressage if she likes it. She lives on a lovely farm with other horses including my youngster who is 16 months old. You can find me on fb under Di Smith with a coloured horses head as my pic. I am sorry your loss seems to have been our gain but she will be very loved and individually treated as she was by the lady who "re-habbed" her.


----------



## ivandenisovich10 (12 September 2012)

Thankyou so much. I hope you don't mind I have messaged you and sent a request on facebook. The lady you got her from phoned me last night and said what a nice home she had gone to. I burst into tear when she messaged me. I hope you have tons of fun with her, she was so special


----------



## ascarii1991 (14 September 2012)

I love these stories when poeple find their horses!! it goes to show that no matter how slim you think your chances of finding them are, you never know who is reading the posts!! really makes my day  xx


----------

